# Pokey pictures



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

pokey at 9 weeks









10 weeks 









being a little shy









pokey meets obama


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh wow, is he ever tiny! And so cute.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

tiny for now, but he is growing quickly!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Take a pic on the pool table next to the eight ball!!! That'd be sooooo cute!!

 sorry...don't mean to be bossy...I'm just excited...


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i will get him to ball up and take the picture!
all i do is take pictures of him and my savannah monitor so i take any requests


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pokey is adorable! I love the photo of him on the pool table. ditto to Miss C's request!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Pokey is very cute!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Adorable! Great way to start my day


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pokey is just precious!! What a sweet little guy. He's so tiny & cute.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Awwwww! Soooo adorable!


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

I lost it when I saw pokey meets obama
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I lost it at about the same spot :lol: :lol: Wonderful pictures.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

*squee* So cute! So little! :>


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> *squee*


 :lol: 
"squee"
<snort>


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I bet napoleon would love to meet Obama... he's our hero. Did you need to make an appointment? Or did you just find him and take a picture?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

so he wasn't being shy today so i couldn't get him to ball up so i took this 









but either he got tired or seeing me feed my monitor two mice got him to act shy and i got the picture









i was skyping a friend and had him out. this is the end result, figured you guys would get a kick out of it


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

awww, they cut off the wing....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OH...MY...GOD!!! He is adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great!!! :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Too cute! He seems happy with you


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

hahahaha these pictures are awesome! Pokey is absolutley adorableeee! I feel like he is super tiny! My babygirl is 10 weeks this Saturday and she looks a lot bigger than him! His tiny-ness makes him even cuterrrr!!!! :lol:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

here is a couple more to help size him up...


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEEEEE how did I miss Pokey's adorableness???????

I love every picture! More!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pokey is just adorable!! Love all the pictures!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

here are some of my favorites i taken over the past few months









love this one









who needs a parrot when you got pokey









^^my favorite one, took it in april


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


>


Oh. My. Goodness. That is quite possibly the most adorable picture I have ever seen. Pokey is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all so cute!! Pokey is pretty much off-the-charts adorable.  How old is he - he looks so tiny!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

9 months, guess i got a runt of a hog...oh well, he is still awesome


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hedgie napping planning in progress! So freaking cute! Moar pics please


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That hedgie tongue is too cute for words!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That first picture, with his tongue! So cute!!! That is such an adorable picture!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

took this one last night, something about the face he is giving me just makes me smile


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

omg...how did i forget to put this one up too!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Precious! I love the one with the blue blanket. Looks like he's so relaxed & comfy.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> omg...how did i forget to put this one up too!


This picture made my entire day


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

PJM said:


> Precious! I love the one with the blue blanket. Looks like he's so relaxed & comfy.


he LOVES snuggies


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

oh POKEY! im in love


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Pokey is most adorable.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Argh, Pokey, I can't handle all the cuteness you are throwing out there!!! Gak!


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

What a little cutie! Love the "parrot" pic!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

The one with the green towel is just precious!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the picture of him on the blue blanket. His facial expression and his posture are adorable!


----------

